# Happy Birthday Daphne !



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

May the cake be plentiful!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday dear Daphne!
Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Daphne


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Daphne!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

happy birthday


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Have a Happy Birthday !


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Have a wonderful birthday Daphne!


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Happy Birthday !!!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Have a wonderful big fat birthday Daphne!!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Oh yeah I am late..
Happy Belated Birthday Daphne!!


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

Thanks so much everyone! I just saw this Lilly so you weren't late at all!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

So...was it Great or what?????


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

I was hoping no one would ask... It was really lousy. Of course it beats being dead so that is a positive ha, ha! Gotta look for that silver lining!

Next year is going to be stellar though I've decided! I'm going to require my family to help work on stuff for the haunt for the entire day (and NO complaining is allowed)!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

That's a great gift...hope they come through!

So, must say I'm sorry that a year older is just what it is.....yeah....another year older.

Next year sounds like a plan, involvement is sweet...best gift.


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

If they buck on it, I intend to remind them how "delightful" my previous 2 birthdays were. Guilt is a beautiful thing ha, ha!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Happy (belated) Birthday!!!


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

Thanks Lady Nyxie!


----------

